# Christmas Novel! Based on the true Saint Nick!



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey all, for those of you who didn't read it last year, I have a much updated version of my ebook, Saint Nicholas, the Christmas Story. This updated version is a result of all the wonderful feedback from my friends at Kindle Boards. I've also made the book available in PRINT as some of you requested, and in other forms (thanks for the tip on Smashwords Dave!) And I used Ed's style guide. It really helped!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/31404

Thanks again.

*Product Description*
From his early days as a monk working with orphans to his final days as Bishop, this historical fiction fantasy novel details the life of the true Saint Nicholas, as never told before.

In an effort to help the poor in Asia Minor, Nicholas makes a risky trip to Byzantium (soon to be Constantinople), but finds himself evading the evil Emperor, Diocletian, who tracks him down across the middle east.

Escaping to the mountains east of Byzantium and north of Myra, Nicholas finds a winter wonder-land where a community of dwarfs live to escape cruel treatment from Rome. The little people are gifted craftsmen and entrepreneurs. The Bishop also falls in love with a beautiful woman, challenged with the choice of leaving a life of celibacy for an intimacy of a more earthly kind.

The Bishop discovers his monastery burned by Roman soldiers upon his return, and is later turned in by the Cardinal himself.

Imprisoned and sentenced to death, his only hope is the successor to Diocletian, the Warrior Constantine.

More than just an adventurous love story, SAINT NICHOLAS, THE CHRISTMAS STORY comes alive with the spirit of Christmas as we follow the world's greatest gift-giver, reminding us what giving is really about.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ok, I'm gonna bite - for 99 cents, you are right, I can't go wrong, and I have a tad over a dollar in my gift card


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm with Anju, for 99 cents, I'll try it.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Bought a copy and added it to my list 

Good luck Matthew. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you so much!!! I appreciate it!!!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Got it. Thank you for making the book affordable at this time of the year.

Have a wonderful holiday season.

Ricky


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll buy a copy, Matthew.  I love stories like this.  Been there and understand the tough times, bro; just keep the faith and don't get discouraged.  Good luck!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey, Matt, just saw your thread and one-clicked your book.  I've been looking for something "Christmasy" and this looks promising.  Good luck with your job-hunting.  Happy Holidays!  That is, specifically, Merry Christmas!  Brendan


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

Cool.  Thanks everyone! I really appreciate this community


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

1-Clicked after reading two pages of the sample.

Thank you!


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you so much, tangie girl!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Great book!  I don't do reviews, if I did this would be one of the best.


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you!  and how then do I twist your arm to do a review?   j/k


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Is this meant to be historical fiction, alternate history, fantasy, or something else?  I was under the impression that it was more historical fiction, but I'll admit that I didn't read as far as the dwarf village bit.  I keep getting jarred while reading by things that really shouldn't exist in the fourth century Mediterranean region.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, I am a fellow author here, but I don't have a Kindle (yet).  Do you have this title available in print?  I read the sample on Kindle for PC and really enjoyed it.

Reese


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm very new to writing for the "historical fiction" category.  I had several friends who are avid readers tell me it was historical fiction.  (I gave away a number of copies when I first wrote it for feedback, etc.)  The story does follow the true life events and storyline of the true Saint Nicholas...  But to tie it in to Christmas traditions and to make it a little comical, I took the Forest Gump approach.  There are fictional characters and events thrown in to bring a little comedy, anticipation, and Christmas child-like wonder.  I also had to compress a 22 year adulthood time span into lesser years to keep it from dragging.

I just shared what you said today with a friend of mine who has her master's degree in Literature, and she said my novel was really historical fiction fantasy.  That's the best category, I guess.  Sorry to mislead anyone.


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

.... and Amazon put it in the Mythology category, so I guess it fits that, too.  

Reese, sorry, it's not in physical print, yet.  Hopefully by next Christmas.


----------



## Micknmin (Aug 8, 2009)

I read this one a while back and really enjoyed it.  It's a holiday book that I know I will be pulling out of the archives on my Kindle every Christmas season to read again and again!


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Just bought it - I was looking for another Christmas read.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I ordered the book.  It sounds good.  

Martin


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice job, Matt.  Did you write the next Christmas classic here?

Good contributions in the book signing thread too...


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the purchases and good feedback!  If you have finished it, and you have any comments, questions, constructive help, etc., please message me.  This was my first edition, but I believe I'm going to make some changes before next Christmas and publish a 2nd edition in 2010.

Again, this was my first novel, so, I'm sure there's a lot I can learn.  I've always been more of a short story writer.  I did enjoy the experience, though.

~matthew


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Shiver me timbers!  Yukkity yuk yuk!

Nice story, Matt.


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks. Dave, you must be referring to the small pirate/ship portion


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Even though this is set in the 4th century, and a "telegraph: was referenced, along with other things, I had to remind myself this was a story being told to modern children who wouldn't question the absolute perfect accuracy and go with the flow.  When I figured that out I found a terrific fiction, non-fiction, fantasy, Christmas story that I will read every year.


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

cool, thanks for realizing that, Anju!  I tried to tie in the "children" every few chapters to remind readers that it was, in fact, being read to children.  I wanted it to be "modern" enough to get the story across.  I didn't want it to be so 4th Century that modern day children couldn't relate.  I even made the dialogue more modern.  I wanted young people to see the story almost as if it could happen in modern times - it had to be relatable.  

And while Rome was known for abusing those that were "different", I had to make the dwarf village a fantasy world that really could be believable 

Ps, several of those "messages" or what you penned as telegraphs were, in fact, "given." How they were given in real life is unclear.  It was just easier to explain to children that it came in the form of a letter   (I've thought about changing it to a scroll though)


----------



## Elliot (Dec 20, 2009)

Just bought a copy of your "Saint Nicholas, The Christmas Story" and started reading it.  I like it already, thanks for writing it.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Great story; I enjoyed reading it. I like the way the current Santa Claus elements were intermingled with the historical elements of Saint Nicholas in a "it could have happened like this" kind of way.

Coincidentally, MSNBC posted an article on "Santa Claus, the real man behind the myth" today about the real Saint Nicholas. Here is the link:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34525202/ns/technology_and_science-science


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Lynniva,

Thanks so much for the compliments, and for the article link! 

If you've read the article and my novel, you can see I did my homework 

Thanks again..

PS - everyone else reading this - if you haven't bought my novel yet,  It's only on sale for one more day (through Christmas for 99 cents!  get your copy now!)


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you to all who purchased my Novel, Saint Nicholas, the Christmas Story.  If you've read it and haven't given me any feedback, I'd love to hear from you.  

I'm sure it's shelved until next holiday season.  GOOD NEWS, I've decided to make it in print for next season, after a number of requests.  ANY IDEAS on a good PLACE to SELF PUBLISH (that's affordable - but I can have at least 100 copies avail?)

Also, I wanted everyone to know that I will be publishing a book of short stories this coming week on Amazon.  I think it will be titled "The Fear Room."  I am a fan of Frank Peretti and Ted Dekker, and i think it sort of fits that style.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

matte633 said:


> .... and Amazon put it in the Mythology category, so I guess it fits that, too.
> 
> Reese, sorry, it's not in physical print, yet. Hopefully by next Christmas.


No worries! As soon as we get through this year long January (financially) I will have my very own Kindle and will be buying a copy!

I read the sample and really enjoyed it...actually you helped spark an idea for a Christmas novel of my own that I've been working on, "Claus"trophobic. It's my version of the coming to be of Santa Claus, told from Mrs. Claus's point of view.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

matte633 said:


> Thank you to all who purchased my Novel, Saint Nicholas, the Christmas Story. If you've read it and haven't given me any feedback, I'd love to hear from you.
> 
> I'm sure it's shelved until next holiday season. GOOD NEWS, I've decided to make it in print for next season, after a number of requests. ANY IDEAS on a good PLACE to SELF PUBLISH (that's affordable - but I can have at least 100 copies avail?)
> 
> Also, I wanted everyone to know that I will be publishing a book of short stories this coming week on Amazon. I think it will be titled "The Fear Room." I am a fan of Frank Peretti and Ted Dekker, and i think it sort of fits that style.


I self published my children's book through instantpublisher.com and was pleased with it. My adult novella, Childproofed, I published through createspace. Both were equally easy to use.


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey all, for those of you who didn't read it last year, I have a much updated version of my ebook, Saint Nicholas, the Christmas Story. This updated version is a result of all the wonderful feedback from my friends at Kindle Boards. I've also made the book available in PRINT as some of you requested, and in other forms (thanks for the tip on Smashwords Dave!) And I used Ed's style guide. It really helped!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/31404


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome back to KindleBoards, Matthew, and congratulations on your book. I've merged your latest post with your existing thread; we do allow just one thread per book. Below are the other rules in place for self-promotion here, as I see we never gave you a proper welcome.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

Based on the truth life of Saint Nick, mingled with Christmas fun! It's been labeled as the "next Christmas Classic." Average 5 stars, 4 star review from Red Adept. Historical fiction with a little fantasy. Enjoy it this holiday season!








_new post merged with existing thread_


----------

